# Decision  between asus g56jr and y510p



## shashibhushankunda (Jun 3, 2014)

hey guys I am  buying a laptop under 80k. Right now I know y510p is the best. But I still feeling 760m is better. But right now g56jr is only vailable online in flipkart and is not available offline stores. 

right now lenovo y510p is giving free 3 year warranty at 77000rs. I am confused which to chose. 

My priorities:

1. service
2. gaming performance


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

who said Y510p is best?
G56JR is the best.
MSI is coming soon too.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Y510p was best till yesterday!!! Lol...  
Today, we came to know about that spanking new Asus laptop... Will have to wait for proper reviews of the Indian model to know for sure if it's really the best!!!


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jun 3, 2014)

When I enquired with asus on warranty if I buy from flipkart they said they wont honour the warranty.I am worried if I buy it.

And also lenovo y510p has ultrabay and so games on 755sli will be faster than 760m right?


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

asus? 
dropped rs100 after 1st day launch

Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop (Black) Review by sky770 | Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> who said Y510p is best?
> G56JR is the best.
> MSI is coming soon too.





powerhoney said:


> Y510p was best till yesterday!!! Lol...
> Today, we came to know about that spanking new Asus laptop... Will have to wait for proper reviews of the Indian model to know for sure if it's really the best!!!



guys..PM/tell me as to why asus G56JR's the best *now*? except for temps in a y510p SLI setup I don't think G56JR is allrigh...well wtf 
yea..but if $$ is a constraint i.e. <75k then it's a totally diff ball game.
asus did bundled sm <3 stuff


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jun 3, 2014)

According to benchmarks  755sli is beating 760m in graphic bencmarks in every game


NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M SLI - NotebookCheck.net Tech
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-760M.92068.0.html

Review Update Asus N56JR-S4080H Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

one more thing sm ppl did have had problem with OC'ing a 760m


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

Added my 2 cents in the form of a review ^_^

- - - Updated - - -



shashibhushankunda said:


> According to benchmarks  755sli is beating 760m in graphic bencmarks in every game
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M SLI - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> ...



SLI not available in India.

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> one more thing sm ppl did have had problem with OC'ing a 760m



why is that?


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jun 3, 2014)

"SLI not available in India." Hmm...u might want to consider that statement . I found one on a usa based indian website which ships to india . Not only that lenovo usa website still has the ultrabay. I can get it using forward shipping service.


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

My statement stands. SLI is not available in India.
SLI is available in USA not India inconsequential of your shipping company reference. It's like buying in USA. There are many services which do that. If you shipping you are not buying in India. Period. I never said SLI not available in USA.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> ..can get it using *forward shipping service*.



 a what?


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jun 3, 2014)

"forward shipping service" 

google "buy from usa"


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

like 
PPOBox.com-Shop and Ship from USA, UK and China to India Online

- - - Updated - - -

fetches your stuff from USA.

- - - Updated - - -

The problem with that is not everyone is willing to go forward with a purchase from USA.


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jun 3, 2014)

since you know pbobox does anyone here have any experience with pbobox, borderlinx and other websites. Can anyone refer me to a trusted tried and tested one?


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

I got my GT 650m SLI card from ppobox. xD


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Added my 2 cents in the form of a review ^_^



 hey...bro you shouldn't have had piggy backed me
I so..soo want to order this G56JR baby..ikr..VFM with those freebies but Y50's coming up..MSI's coming up....also asus = poor after sales/lack of service centres across length/breadth of country? 

well my review was for "*enthusiasts*" those who open the screws for glory



seamon said:


> ..why is that?


135Mhz+ OC limit :< atleast in an acer notebook.. vbios merged with main BIOS == isn't friggin accessible for vflash

Overclocking 760M GTX

although we can get perf. upto a 765m's mark..

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I got my GT 650m SLI card from ppobox. xD



how much did they charged extra? including taxes/octroi etc. etc?


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

That was your review?? :O I think Flipkart deleted it. I can't see it on main page anymore.
All laptop GPUs have vBIOS integrated into main BIOS. Y510p SLI card has its separate vBIOS but main card's vBIOS is integrated. 
Nvidia puts a +135Mhz restriction on all its cards.
I had to flash a custom BIOS and a custom vBIOS to get +290Mhz OC.

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> how much did they charged extra? including taxes/octroi etc. etc?



10k for card 3k for extras(includes insurance)


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> That was your review?? :O I think Flipkart deleted it. I can't see it on main page anymore.
> All laptop GPUs have vBIOS integrated into main BIOS. Y510p SLI card has its separate vBIOS but main card's vBIOS is integrated.
> Nvidia puts a +135Mhz restriction on all its cards.
> I had to flash a custom BIOS and a custom vBIOS to get +290Mhz OC.
> ...



+1

And the review's still there. just use the link I mentioned ^ I din't bought it so you'll have to click on show ALL reviews 

..k that's a first for me  I din't OC'ed my last notebook having nvidia GPU..got an AMD ATI now (well for the past 3 years) and truly <3'ing the OC effect

- - - Updated - - -



shashibhushankunda said:


> since you know pbobox does anyone here have any experience with pbobox, borderlinx and other websites. Can anyone refer me to a trusted tried and tested one?



rough/dirty estimate:
item price: $1300
weight: 9 pounds (lbs)
dimenions LxWxH (cms): 38.7x26.37x2.5
From: USA
To: India

PPOBox:
Total Estimated Charges: $309.97	                           	
Total Estimated Charges(INR): 20235.61 INR

Borderlinx:

Shipping cost * 	INR 3635.09 	USD 61.32
Tax & Duty 	INR 10490.97 	USD 176.97
Shipt protection 	INR 1348.63 	USD 22.75
Total cost to pay 	INR 15474.69 	USD 261.04

but all this is just estimated shipping price incl. of duties and stuff.
in-need of some volunteer(s)


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

I think he was talking about this
Y510p Removable Graphics GT755M5 | Lenovo | (US)
This should cost ~8k total to import.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think he was talking about this
> Y510p Removable Graphics GT755M5 | Lenovo | (US)
> This should cost ~8k total to import.



yep it's up for around 8.7~ish
but isn't a higher wattage power brick reqd? and y510p already overheats if stressed much..no wonder SLI would hover around 85ish on full stress?


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

sure.


----------



## AbhMkh (Jun 3, 2014)

Wanna do some high end gaming ?.....buy a desktop or GTFO...!


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

Asus G56JR-Ask for a channel partner for getting it. Your average computer dealer might not be able to get it, but as of today, I have checked it and it is available and is in stock(again, you need to contact a dealer who is directly associated with distributor). The price is higher, at 82K with taxes. Now as for incoming Lenovo Y50, I will just continue:
Since you are are just concerned with gaming(I am more concerned with molecular simulation and all) :
GTX 760 < GTX 860(even Kepler version or Maxwell version), and that alone should deter you from buying Asus laptop. 
Now, if that thing is sorted out, and you still want to buy Asus laptop(which I personally feel is superior), then this are the additional things you will get : An additional USB 3.0 port, it is a big thing, unless you want to carry a hub around. Better driver updates : As far as I know, Asus updates the non core drivers frequently, along with bios. Better audio system, Lenovo might have JBL speakers, but I have personally observed the 2.1 system in an Asus N series laptop with subwoofer, totally unmatched. And an IPS panel with 92% sRGB coverage(I am not sure about coverage, got the value from a translated review), which again is better than the TN panel on Y50. G56 does have another shortcoming, the Indian version is most probably sold with an Atheros WLAN adapter, which is, I guess 1x1 ?(Y50 ships with a 1x1 adapter too, but atleast it is an Intel one, and confirms to AC standards). The range of Atheros adapter is good, but it falls under "just O.K." category.   
In the end, if you want a gaming laptop now, go for G56jr, it is much better than Y510P, or if you can wait, then look for Y50.


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

or wait for MSI.
Dynaudio speakers.
Steel series Keyboard.
Maxwell GPU.
Killer WLAN card.
BTW AC WLAN cards are useless in India unless one is studying in IIT or something. Normal cards are enough considering the network speed in India which is well


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

I am studying in an non IIT institute, and I still get around 10-20 mbps, and AC WLAN is just not about downloading, might as well benefit in sharing. And Steel series keyboard, sure is a pro, but then again, the keyboard of Lenovo or Asus offerings are not bad too. Dynaudio speakers are just matched with Sonicmaster premium setup(with a dedicated external subwoofer, they outperform them in lows.). Killer WLAN, it is 50:50, absolutely better than Atheros, but not better than Intel(Most of it is just marketing gimmick, get a good router for 5K and you are done with almost any WLAN with good range), and that is my personal observation from an Alienware machine. And MSI, I don't know how are they going to distribute the laptops, will, say for next 2 or three years, will not have a good service network, or atleast a network which suits Indian mindset, I mean, will MSI provide service in Tier two or three cities at launch ? I don't know(for example Rashi or Ingram micro might have that support, but I don't think MSI has teamed up with them.)


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Killer WLAN cards are preferred for gaming due to their extremely low latency. But they don't have AC band. Intel AC 7260 Dual band card is pretty good for campuses but outside they are not as good as Killer because of driver issues(which should be fixed by Intel) and poor performance in the 2.4Ghz band.
Besides these cards don't cost much and can be easily replaced in most laptops except HP,Lenovo and Dell which require a custom bios.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

Latency is a two sided affair, depends on the end user WLAN and Router, also the thread starter didn't mention about any intentions pertaining to hardcore lan or multiplayer gaming, which makes WLAN much of a secondary consideration.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

Use google translator:
Review G56JR

asus could've done better in terms of cooling..oh well
will wait for some more time..


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

Asus G56JR-CN141 - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews 

Nearly all the review their says that the cooling system is sufficient.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> Asus G56JR-CN141 - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews
> 
> Nearly all the review their says that the cooling system is sufficient.



yep I took it off from tht web only; but my point being:
- dont just go by the words..
- checkout the inside pics. specf. the opened up mobo layout pic

*Update*:
- no direct vents at the bottom/top for the fan but just a side exhaust for the single fan
def. not for overclockers/hardcore gamers as also mentioned in the review.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

prometheus said:


> yep I took it off from tht web only; but my point being:
> - dont just go by the words..
> - checkout the inside pics. specf. the opened up mobo layout pic



True, one big problem with G56jr is the lack of a proper review, atleast in a language we can understand. 
Although, this G56jr seems to stem from N56, and notebookcheck have reviewed that particular model : 
Review Update Asus N56JR-S4080H Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

The screen is different for G56 though(An IPS/PLS panel), oh and the review confirms that the speaker setup of Asus laptop doesn't fall short of MSI one's, may even surpass them.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> True, one big problem with G56jr is the lack of a proper review, atleast in a language we can understand.
> Although, this G56jr seems to stem from N56, and notebookcheck have reviewed that particular model :
> Review Update Asus N56JR-S4080H Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> 
> The screen is different for G56 though(An IPS/PLS panel)



hah what'd you expected? just a paint job and they won't correct/improve their teny-tiny bits? when launching a new *RoG*

Just updated my post a bit.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

prometheus said:


> hah what'd you expected? just a paint job and they won't correct/improve their teny-tiny bits? when launching a new *RoG*
> 
> Just updated my post a bit.



Asus does that usually, even for the new "gaming laptop" released yesterday, they just rebranded their NX500 to GX500 for marketing it as a gaming laptop.
Asus updates ROG lineup with the GX500 and G551 - NotebookCheck.net News
(Which, on a side note, looks incredibly awesome other than the fact it cannot run games at it's native resolution)


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> Latency is a two sided affair, depends on the end user WLAN and Router, also the thread starter didn't mention about any intentions pertaining to hardcore lan or multiplayer gaming, which makes WLAN much of a secondary consideration.



As I said before, WLAN does not matter in India.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> Asus does that usually, even for the new "gaming laptop" released yesterday, they just rebranded their NX500 to GX500 for marketing it as a gaming laptop.
> Asus updates ROG lineup with the GX500 and G551 - NotebookCheck.net News
> (Which, on a side note, looks incredibly awesome other than the fact it cannot run games at it's native resolution)



G551..mmm...


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Even GTX 780Ti has trouble running games at 4k why are we even trying to game at 4k?
Playing at 1080p is what these laptops are meant for. If the panels are IGZO then degrading resolution will have little to no effect on picture quality.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> As I said before, WLAN does not matter in India.



Then MSI might not have any advantage whatsoever, and the thread owner might as well wait for Y50/Asus G511, which might launch next month.(I am not quite sure about Asus, I guess they roll dice to decide when to launch a laptop in India, I mean seriously, their update pattern is totally random, you will find them selling a second generation i7 based N series laptop in India)


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> Then MSI might not have any advantage whatsoever, and the thread owner might as well wait for Y50/Asus G511, which might launch next month.(I am not quite sure about Asus, I guess they roll dice to decide when to launch a laptop in India, I mean seriously, their update pattern is totally random, you will find them selling a second generation i7 based N series laptop in India)



MSI will hopefully bring GTX 870m within a reasonable price range.
Y50 will at least cost between 90k-1lakh due to new BIS norms. If MSI costs below 90k then money savings IS an advantage.
Meanwhile a repaint of Asus G511 may be launched next year same date when Nvidia Pascal GPUs are about to be launched.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> MSI will hopefully bring GTX 870m within a reasonable price range.
> Y50 will at least cost between 90k-1lakh due to new BIS norms. If MSI costs below 90k then money savings IS an advantage.
> Meanwhile a repaint of Asus G511 may be launched next year same date when Nvidia Pascal GPUs are about to be launched.



wtf... (90k-1Lakh for Y50!? :O If the lowest 860m is >82-83k in India(incl. shipping, octroi etc.) + other resp. specs then I guess I'll be importing a Y50 or decide between y510p SLI and G56JR)
lmao.... ( :< )


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> MSI will hopefully bring GTX 870m within a reasonable price range.
> Y50 will at least cost between 90k-1lakh due to new BIS norms. If MSI costs below 90k then money savings IS an advantage.
> Meanwhile a repaint of Asus G511 may be launched next year same date when Nvidia Pascal GPUs are about to be launched.



GTX 870m under 90-100K can be considered something of a miracle in India, and if MSI does this, well they are angels sent by God, but then again Y50 can cost anywhere near 80K to stay relevant in market(the only competition they are now getting is Asus, and that is actually sad, just two providers of budget gaming laptops). Lenovo takes advantage of it's market position by providing laptops according to it's whims and wishes and Asus is trying to make a position by offering decent prices, but failing at configurations(I remember they used to provide a 17.x" 3D laptop with 770M under 130K, but they never launched 780M). I mean consumers are always looser in India :/


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> GTX 870m under 90-100K can be considered something of a miracle in India, and if MSI does this, well they are angels sent by God, but then again Y50 can cost anywhere near 80K to stay relevant in market(the only competition they are now getting is Asus, and that is actually sad, just two providers of budget gaming laptops). Lenovo takes advantage of it's market position by providing laptops according to it's whims and wishes and Asus is trying to make a position by offering decent prices, but failing at configurations(I remember they used to provide a 17.x" 3D laptop with 770M under 130K, but they never launched 780M). I mean consumers are always looser in India :/



No one fkin launched GTX 780m in India except Dell Alienware for 1,99,990.
Let's see what happens.
Asus G750JX with GTX 770m was priced at 1L 50k.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> No one fkin launched GTX 780m in India except Dell Alienware for 1,99,990.
> Let's see what happens.
> Asus G750JX with GTX 770m was priced at 1L 50k.



aye....

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> GTX 870m under 90-100K can be considered something of a miracle in India, and if MSI does this, well they are angels sent by God, but then again Y50 can cost anywhere near 80K to stay relevant in market(the only competition they are now getting is Asus, and that is actually sad, just two providers of budget gaming laptops). Lenovo takes advantage of it's market position by providing laptops according to it's whims and wishes and Asus is trying to make a position by offering decent prices, but failing at configurations(I remember they used to provide a 17.x" 3D laptop with 770M under 130K, but they never launched 780M). I mean consumers are always looser in India :/



true..lenovo's being a b!ach :/
and asus..isn't failing at providing config..they're just maximizing their profits by clearing out older stocks of the GPU..


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> No one fkin launched GTX 780m in India except Dell Alienware for 1,99,990.
> Let's see what happens.
> Asus G750JX with GTX 770m was priced at 1L 50k.



I was getting it for 1.34 Lakhs(complete package, and I regret not buying it). I can buy Alienware 17 with GTX 880M, but the "flashiness" of Alienware is something I dislike. I like MSI,Asus and Clevo for making subtle gaming laptops.
Regardless lets see what owner have to say about his choice, after so much discussion.
 [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION], guess they are treating India as their stock clearance hub ?, Which again translates to fail.


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> I was getting it for 1.34 Lakhs(complete package, and I regret not buying it). I can buy Alienware 17 with GTX 880M, but the "flashiness" of Alienware is something I dislike. I like MSI,Asus and Clevo for making subtle gaming laptops.
> Regardless lets see what owner have to say about his choice, after so much discussion.
> [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION], guess they are treating India as their stock clearance hub ?, Which again translates to fail.



It's better to buy a desktop instead of such laptops. I am going to college next year and I am waiting for the next iteration of the blade.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's better to buy a desktop instead of such laptops. I am going to college next year and I am waiting for the next iteration of the blade.



A desktop won't help when you have to give presentations in real time, processing data, or even display processed data in a classroom or boardroom, and that is why I need a powerful laptop, as for now I am using a DV6 with 16 gigs of RAM and i7 2nd generation. It's been like two years in waiting for finding my perfect laptop(just completed my second year in university), collecting funds and all. Now even Macbook Pro seems a nice proposition, especially Mac OSX. Anyways as for the thread owner, I would advice him to act rather quickly, or he will be caught in never ending cycle of waiting.


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

A 17" laptop is a very very very bad idea for a classroom or a boardroom. It will take up all the space leaving no space for books etc. It will be like hell to lug it around the campus. The battery will last 2-3 hours max. A 14" laptop is what one should look for this purpose. Just take a look at Razer Blade or Aorus X3. They perform better than 17" laptops in this country.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> A 17" laptop is a very very very bad idea for a classroom or a boardroom. It will take up all the space leaving no space for books etc. It will be like hell to lug it around the campus. The battery will last 2-3 hours max. A 14" laptop is what one should look for this purpose. Just take a look at Razer Blade or Aorus X3. They perform better than 17" laptops in this country.



This thread is not meant for me(and I am allowed to buy laptop which is available in India, I cannot import anything from USA).
I wonder when will the thread owner reply.


----------

